# 18 year old kid about to take epistane (not a troll)



## thespider12 (Mar 25, 2013)

I wanna get big at all costs I tried eating more Ive been weight lifting for a while so im tired of it even if it kills me i will get bigger. I dont care about what happens in the future i wanna get bigger. so please give advice and not bash me like i know some of you guys will cause i am going to take it.

here is my cycle

Epistane cycle (Bulking) Very first cycle 
10/20/20/30 
Yes I know this dosing is low but this is my very first ph.
I will be taking cycle support, specifically advanced cycle support by ironmaglabs one capsule in the morning with epistane an hour before I workout.  Then I will wait 12 hours before I take the next one with advanced cycle support.
My PCT will be Nolva  20/20/10/10 
Advanced cycle support two caps daily
An ?AI? E control (the one with 6- oxo) by ironmaglabs my last 3 weeks of the cycle to prevent E2 rebound 
I will also have Clomid on hand as a safety measure but I will not be using it unless something goes wrong.
My diet 7 am
One cup egg whites - 117 calories, 1g carbs, 26g protein, fat 0g
2 cups of water
2 slices of multigrain toast- 130 calories, 12g carbs, 5g protein
 9 am
One cup of white rice- 204 calories, 0g fat, 44g carbs, 4g protein
Nature valley granola bar- 90 calories, 3g fat, 15 carbs, 2g protein
1 cup of water
11pm
Syntha 6 protein shake mixed with milk- 330 calories, 11g fat, 26g carbs, 30g protein
3:00 pm
8 oz chicken breast 281 calories, 11g fat, 0g carbs, 42g protein
1 cup of water


1pm
6 oz Serious mass shake mixed with milk 540 calories, 14g fat, 83g carbs, 25g protein
4:30
One cup of egg whites 117 calories, 1g carbs, 26g protein, fat 0g
5pm- Work
8-9 pm break from work 
6 oz Serious mass shake mixed with milk 540 calories, 14g fat, 83g carbs, 25g protein
2-3 am 
1 cup of white rice 204 calories, 0g fat, 44g carbs, 4g protein
One cup of corn 133 calories, 1g fat, 30g carbs, 4g protein
 The only reason why I take the mass shakes is because I have to go to work and I don?t get break until about four to five hours later.
Daily intake total 
2,686 calories
339g carbs
193g protein 
 anything to add????????


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

Calories are too low. I would add dbol or anadrol.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 25, 2013)

this kid measures his water? lolz


----------



## thespider12 (Mar 25, 2013)

yes to make sure i get 8 to 10 glasses of water a day and im sorry dumbass dbol and anadrol are to harsh for me


----------



## thespider12 (Mar 25, 2013)

i just wanna take a mild ph to gain at least 10 more pounds thats it then ill be happy for life but ive been stuck at this fucking weight so i want to take epistane im not gunna be stupid and take superdrol like ive seen kids doing at my school one kid started take 40 milligrams of superdrol a day without pct and without support


----------



## thespider12 (Mar 25, 2013)

and i dont wanna mess with harsh steroids even though epistane is a steroid its very mild dbol is to harsh


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 25, 2013)

the only thing I like about this post is syntha 6. 

look if you are calling yourself a kid.... no aas, no PH, no peptides. 

If your a genetic freak and a possible pro body builder, go right for the good stuff, fuck what everyone else saids, start now. If you have any question in your mind that your not pro bb potential wait it out. 

dude 18 years old. get ripped up and go get about strange ass. all they care about is abs anyway...


----------



## thespider12 (Mar 25, 2013)

but what about the cycle is there anything wrong with my cycle


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

pics?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> pics?



Relentless.


----------



## thespider12 (Mar 25, 2013)

pics for what? and is there anything wrong with my cycle


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 25, 2013)

thespider12 said:


> but what about the cycle is there anything wrong with my cycle



Sorry I'm not versed enough on ph to say... No glaring issues


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

well at your age I was a big guy...so it kinda makes a little sense to take it to the next level...but if you are like most teens today.....skinny...or fat....or skinny fat....we don't even know if  you have a clue about how to train...pics would help to clear things up....we have no idea if you are anywhere near the time to add drugs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

getting a base first is a great idea


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Sorry I'm not versed enough on ph to say... No glaring issues


ep is a steroid...not a ph


----------



## thespider12 (Mar 25, 2013)

i am very strong i always have been ive always been the skinny type but believe me i know how to train i am very strong i know this because sometime people stop at the gym to look at me lifting so much weight for my size


----------



## thespider12 (Mar 25, 2013)

i know its basically a steroids i know when i ingest it it turns into a steroids is there anything safer to take that is still hormonal that i can gain at least 10 pounds from though


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

don't take em


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

[h=3]*Structure-What is Epistane*[/h]Epistane is similar to DHT or winstrol in structure, so it is obvious why it has mild mass building effects. Epistane is a decent strength product, but won?t put a lot of size on you. The long term effects of epistane are unknown, so it is impossible to tell the long term side effects, but like most 17aMethyl steroids it may effect mood, cholesterol and liver enzymes.Even though many users report very mild gains, this steroid is still in the grey market. It?s important that anyone be over 21 before they use any prohormones, be in good health and avoid compounds like epistane that are 17aMethyl to help save your liver.Epistane is an anabolic steroid that can go by the nomenclatures 2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol, 2a,3a-epithio17a methyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-androstan and a few other variations. Epistane is an effective anabolic for lean muscle gain and is also good because it does not convert to estrogen. It has also been reported to increase libido during its use.


----------



## thespider12 (Mar 25, 2013)

so what about another ph


----------



## thespider12 (Mar 25, 2013)

like h-drol


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

thespider12 said:


> i am very strong i always have been ive always been the skinny type but believe me i know how to train i am very strong i know this because sometime people stop at the gym to look at me lifting so much weight for my size



You sound jacked bro.


----------



## thespider12 (Mar 25, 2013)

hahaha no but i wanna become jacked


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 25, 2013)

thespider12 said:


> i know its basically a steroids i know when i ingest it it turns into a steroids is there anything safer to take that is still hormonal that i can gain at least 10 pounds from though



Kos is correct it's a real steroid. No conversion is required. I just think of it as a ph. Based on its legality...


----------



## thespider12 (Mar 25, 2013)

so what about h-drol


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Kos is correct it's a real steroid. No conversion is required. I just think of it as a ph. Based on its legality...



Its a steroid for sure. Studies have been done on its high affinity for absorbtion using it intra-anally.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

wow


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wow



Thats what i said when i read the study on pubmed.


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 25, 2013)

kid your not eating enough period... You rely on liquid drinks to much. I stopped doing shakes periods and actually bake my protein in a solid form. Put them in baggies and eat them when needed. I am on zero carb so its just whey, two eggs, chocolate liquid egg whites and a lil almond mild. Mixed to a thick batter and then baked in a cupcake tray at 350 for 12 mins. You can also blend your oats to add in carbs which i will do when i go go to bulk. It fills me up longer as well. Either that or start pre cooking all your food buy a six pack and it takes 5 mins to eat a chick breast and a few hard boiled eggs vice a protein shake. 

You have some good plans down though dont get me wrong but if your skinny you need to be eating more. My opinion is you will gain more in the long run if you wait. But unless your a genetic freak and have a chance to compete as a teen then shit go for it. But if your just doing to to look good wait, get your diet down. Save your money up and hire a trainer for your nutrition. That was the best thing I have ever done was have some one do my diets for me and tell me what I need to eat. I am prepping for a show with zero carbs and i have gained more lean muscle cutting then i did when i was bulking due to eating properly. Thats how shitty my diet was and I thought it was good.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 25, 2013)

You want to get big at whatever the cost and you eat less than 200 grams of protein per day?? Bitch please have you ever heard of eating food to get big?


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

Vibrant said:


> You want to get big at whatever the cost and you eat less than 200 grams of protein per day?? Bitch please have you ever heard of eating food to get big?



I guess youve never heard of syntha6 or celltech?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2013)

thespider12 said:


> hahaha no but i wanna become jacked



I think you're gonna fuck this up and gain nothing. Learn how to eat properly


----------



## longworthb (Mar 25, 2013)

Ya calling someone a dumbass is a hell of a way to get help. Ur not gonna last long. I have a feeling your going to get torn apart. Definitely eat more. U should be eating 500-700+ surplus every day atleast. No need to have clomid on hand. It's not used as an ai its used in pct to help get ur natty levels back up. U have nolva so no need for clomid


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I guess youve never heard of syntha6 or celltech?



I have........ But he said he only wants to get big not freakishly huge like jay or ronnie...


----------



## thespider12 (Mar 25, 2013)

i dont think doing one cycle is going to hurt that much i just want ten more pounds on me


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 26, 2013)

you do realize getting a legit 10lbs is not easy right? I know guys that take more shit then me and look like a pile of ass. It is all about diet. Look at allot of those natural guys that are showing great. Learn to get gains from food before you take ANY PH or AAS. what your doing now is arguing with guys that have been there and done that. Why would you risk putting drugs into your body when eating food can get your better results? Once you learn how to gain from eating then look into it. If you say its impossible for you to eat because of your day and time then, honestly that sounds like a fucking excuse. I know many guys who work crazy fucking strict hours that still manage to cram 6k of calories to bulk. It is all about sacrifice and how bad do you want it. If your not willing to do it properly then dont do it at all.


----------



## mr.giggles (Mar 26, 2013)

thespider12 said:


> i dont think doing one cycle is going to hurt that much i just want ten more pounds on me



10lbs that can added from increasing your calorie intake.. You eat like a 10 year old eats.. You need more food..


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 26, 2013)

yep, and if you believe you'll be satisfied with just 10lbs more your kidding yourself..


----------



## Don Keballs (Mar 26, 2013)

You are not ready. No one here being serious is going to approve your impatience and ignorance. Stop posting and start eating. How much do you even weigh?


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 26, 2013)

Diet, learn to diet. Repeat this until you understand it.

Eat good food, log it, and learn what is good, what is crap, and what you should be taking in.

Get proper supplements and know what your planning on taking in a general sense, at the very least before asking about it.

Proper PCT, your young and without proper PCT you could be setting yourself up for big troubles.

Don't be an idiot. Gains now ain't worth shit later if you destroy your body now, but your only a child and you don't realize what could happen (even though you say you don't care, I'm sure you will). Most messing with stuff at your age are having to stick themselves a least once a week for the rest of their life. Risk vs reward, use your brain your future wife will thank you.

This is what a serious person would do, at a minimum. Good luck.


----------



## Vandrandelik (Mar 27, 2013)

You won't be satisfied with a 10 pound gain. I've weighed 138 lbs since I was 15 years old until recently. I tried from 15 to 23 to gain weight, trying all products, supplements and mass gainers. I have an extremely high metabolism and I have Gluten and lactose intolerances, IBS and acid reflux, so I am also extremely Limited in what foods I can eat.

For the last 3 weeks I've been supplementing Herbalife24 Products along with Gaspari Nutrition Real Mass Probiotic series. I take in 1300-1800 calories from shakes a day. and 1000 about from food, I also consume Kombucha (probiotic tea) to help absorption and keep things moving along in my intestine. I take L glutmine before and after workouts with my shakes.

I drink a gallon of water a day or more, I just keep slamming water all the time, our body is over 90% water, so that should be make a lot of sense!

I consume about 400g of carbs or more a day, and 150g minimum of protein. On workout days i make sure I have my 2000 calories and 300g of carbs before the workout, and I take a preworkout with Arginine and creatine.

In 3 weeks i have gained 12 pounds! I am now 150 pounds, and i never even dreamed I could have weighed this much.. and I'm not satisfied. My goal is 180 by the end of this year. I'm an even harder gainer than YOU!!! So you can do this.

It's also about doing the right workouts. 

I'm 6'2" at 150 pounds now. where i used to be 6'2" at 138 pounds just 3 weeks ago. You can look at my pictures to see. Eccentrics styled workouts have given me more size than I could've hoped for, and I didn't know what eccentrics were until a buddy showed me.

A lot of my routines are taken from Arnold's encyclopedia of body building  a 30 year old book my father has had, but I'm sure you can still buy it. "winning Bodybuilding: by Franco Columbo is another book I am taking my workouts from.
I do 5-10 minutes cardio, 10 minutes active stretching, 10 minutes of arm/shoulder warmups and regular stretches.

For workouts, I do 3 sets. For example my close leg-leg press I start out with 175 pounds first set of 12. then 225 2nd set at 8. Then 3rd set at 300 pounds at 6 times. Then I do a "burnout" where i do as many as I can at a lower rate until i can't do anymore at all. you ALWAYS want to hit failure.

My total workout time doesn't exceed 1 hour and 30 minutes.

I have a friend helping me with form and he's never seen anyone gain weight as fast as I have....when I've had a failed history of trying to gain weight.. and I even considered taking steriods.... Members on this website told me not to take roids and convinced me that I just need to eat more and train harder.

If I can do it all natural, you can do it too.... I still look skinny as all hell, but I'm 12 pounds more than I've ever been in my entire life and I love it.


----------



## Tre (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my god....; dude Epi is not going to give you 10 Ibs of mass, & certainly not 10 Ibs of solid muscle, Epi is garbage.. especially at such a low dose...; you are going to eat those Epi caps, & I bet you won't notice even a LITTLE difference in your body. 
Even if you ran Superdrol, & threw on 10 Ibs, you would piss out the 10 Ibs a week into PCT with that diet.

 Everything anyone says on this thread is irrelevant due to the fact that any cycle won't provide any gains for you if you can't even get big without hormones; Dude Idc if you think your genetics are bad, I started out with less than 10 inch arms, and I weighed 128Ibs...;
Hell, when I was 18, I didn't even diet, eat a calorie surplus, consume protein, or anything, & I put on a ridiculous amount of fat-free muscle just because I was infatuated with training. 

 Go ahead, you're going to do what you want regardless of what anyone here says, so drink loads of eggnog, eat pizza, run a filthy bulk, & see what becomes of whatever cycle you run; I promise you're going to gain a 1/16 of what you expect to gain, & you'll probably blame the authenticity of the hormones you buy, when in all actuality, it's just you. Just my slice of pie. 

But hey, at the end of the day............


----------

